

Someone Just Found An Embeddable Google +1 Button – And It Works - shawndumas
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/31/omg-someone-just-found-an-embeddable-google-1-button-%e2%80%93-and-it-works/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2393081>

~~~
shawndumas
this one was unintentional

